# Pflueger Medalist reel question



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a Pflueger Medalist Mod 1494AK and received it today. 
The directions told how to convert it from right hand to left hand retrieve, but when I looked it over it is already left hand retrieve.
When I retrieve it makes a "clicking" noise, but if I turn the spool backwards the noise is less. I've taken it apart and installed the plastic gear & cog both directions, and if I install it to make the click low on retrieve and loud on line out the drag is "reversed".
Should the clicking noise be loud when I retrieve line??????????


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Pretty much every reel is factory set for a left hand retrieve. Do you cast with your right or left hand?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I cast with my right, but find cranking the reel with my left feels much more comfortable.

It seems odd, but with a fly or spinning reel holding the rod in my right hand and cranking the reel with my left feels natural. With a baitcast reel I cast with my right, then switch the rod to my left and crank with my right. Tried a left hand retrieve baitcaster, and didn't like the feel. Perhaps the reel mounted above the rod is the difference?


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

if you are casting with your right hand then you correct to be using your left hand for line control and management.

The best way to see if the reel is mounted correctly would be to mount the rod on the reel, then crank your drag all the way down and firmly try to pull line out. If the reel spins then you are backwards.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes loud or louder when retrieved...great reels.
Janus


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Janus said:


> Yes loud or louder when retrieved...great reels.
> Janus


Just wanted to be sure I hadn't messed something up when I took it apart. 
Put it on the new Ross FlyStik, and it's a very good match. Caught a few bass & bluegills, but noting that required the reel to land yet.


----------

